# sad platy



## sallyjayd (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm worried about Miss Platys she's a red wag platys
she seem to be depressed lately her tail is drooped she still eating well her platy friend (also a girl) has always hid from day one, Miss Platys is a still out in the open 

my tank tends to stay at 7.4 PH 
the rest I had tested at a local pet store and everything else they said was good? I have the tank at 76-78

in my tank I have a red ear slider (Sheldon), 2 Mississippi Map (Cindy Lou, Spike) 2 adults molly (little miss molly, Jade) 4 adult guppy (Ms. Plain Jane, Blaze, Flame, Spark) Sparks is droopy too 2 adults platys 9 molly babies, 3 guppies babies, 1 bigger platy babies, I found at lease 2 little tiny babies platys (probley more hiding). 3 mystery snails. (escargogo, blondie, racer) 15 ghost shrimp who are all named Jacques (with the turtles they didn't stay long). BUT since I added more place to hide out or go the Shrimp now are stay longer. YEA!

What can I do to cheer her up does she need a man or more Platys. 
or is she sick?

In this tanks everything HAS to be turtle safe. 

couple video


----------



## christina l k (Feb 8, 2010)

hello
i like your tank
i also have a red ear slider 
i just have a yoyo loach in with it
how is your red wag platy now days?
occasionally mine act like that(in my community tank0
how old and big are your turtles?
see ya clk


----------



## sallyjayd (Nov 18, 2010)

Platy is still sad. been that way the last week? and doesn't look to be getting back to normal.
I don't really know what to do for her. 

The turtles are 2 to 2 1/2 months I got Sheldon (res) Oct 26 and the maps Oct 30.
they are about 3 inches long 2 1/2 inches across NOW. 
they were only like 1 1/2 long when I got them they are growing fast but then I feed them a-lot. 
A friend got some around the same time and they aren't growing as fast. 
Turtles are FUN.


----------



## sallyjayd (Nov 18, 2010)

She still looks really sad.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

She could be just stress. What size tank is this?


----------

